# Spectralock



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm tiling a shower and a small decrative corner v cap was backordered... I should be recieving it about the same day that I will be ready to grout. Can I use the spectralock to mount the cap while I'm grouting? I ask because I'm a Spectralock virgin


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Enola Eagle said:


> I'm tiling a shower and a small decrative corner v cap was backordered... I should be recieving it about the same day that I will be ready to grout. Can I use the spectralock to mount the cap while I'm grouting? I ask because I'm a Spectralock virgin


No, I wouldn't. Buy some rapid set thinset and you should be ready to grout it in about 2 hours.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

That works! Thank you Jesus


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Enola Eagle said:


> That works! Thank you Jesus


Yes, Angus is close to God. In tile anyways.

Did I just say that? :w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm just a disciple of those who are _truly _amazing.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*I need a new Avatar*

"Thank You Jesus..."

Love it. Made me spray coffee once again.

I think this might be the real reason I check in so often - all the laughs... :clap:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> "Thank You Jesus..."
> 
> Love it. Made me spray coffee once again.
> 
> I think this might be the real reason I check in so often - all the laughs... :clap:


John, you should get a bib. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I overheard a tile guy talking about spectralock yesterday... he said that after mixing a unit he will remove half from the bucket and sit it on cardboard? And when it's on the cardboard it will not harden as quickly as it would in a bucket...
Does this sound any kinda true? Juzz wonderin...


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

The cardboard sounds bad to me. It would leech the moisture from it. However you can spread it out over a larger area to slow the cure time. Since epoxies chemically cure, atmospheric heat and chemical heat both play a part. The thicker the mass of grout is in the bucket, the quicker the chemical heat builds up and the quicker it will cure. By spreading it out you lower the amount of chemical heat and retard the cure time. We usually mix Spectralock in 5 Gal buckets instead of the small containers it comes in for just this reason.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahh, makes sense... I don't know where cardboard came into play but people do different things n usually something like that is just to make yourself feel better, I guess...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

or we could just call ANGUS .............CX JR that will shake them up


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Used up some spectralock yesterday for the first time...
Wicked stuff... got some of the chemical on my arm and it left a burn mark, while I was grouting the glove broke open...ended up grouting my wedding ring into place 
Not sure if I like this stuff...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You should try QuartzLock 2 some time. Urethane based. Same, if not better stain resistance, no possible allergies, contains no BPAs, remains flexible although hardens to (compressive strength) > 3500 psi. Ultra low absorption rate and shrinkage. 

Aside from a somewhat strong odor when installing, there really isn't a down side. OK, 7 days to full water immersion, cost and availability are a few possible issues. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there a longer working time as well, their estimates are not very accurate
And the quartz lock, do you have to seal afterwards? I've only ever used laticrete sanded/unsanded...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Enola Eagle said:


> Is there a longer working time as well, their estimates are not very accurate
> And the quartz lock, do you have to seal afterwards? I've only ever used laticrete sanded/unsanded...


QuartzLock 2 is premixed. You just give it a little stir and start spreading. If you need to stop, just close the bucket back up. The grout will remain usable for up to 2 years. There is no sealing of the grout. After 7 days, it's as bulletproof as you can get for residential applications.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Enola Eagle said:


> Is there a longer working time as well, their estimates are not very accurate
> And the quartz lock, do you have to seal afterwards? I've only ever used laticrete sanded/unsanded...


Laticrete is an inferior product, along with all premixed sets and grouts. We use tec brand. 3 in 1 is great set from tec. Also has new grout boost additive which leaves final product very similar to epoch group with the mess and cost.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Laticrete is an inferior product, along with all premixed sets and grouts. We use tec brand. 3 in 1 is great set from tec. Also has new grout boost additive which leaves final product very similar to epoch group with the mess and cost.



You could not be more wrong about that. Well, I suppose you could have said Mapei epoxy sucks too. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, isn't tec the stuff that lowes sells to old ladies who wanna put tile in a picture frame and hang in the tea party room? Juzz wonderin... don't mess with the doctor!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Enola Eagle said:


> Angus, isn't tec the stuff that lowes sells to old ladies who wanna put tile in a picture frame and hang in the tea party room? Juzz wonderin... don't mess with the doctor!


Mapie and Laticrete is sold at lowes. I tend to agree with Jesus but this time he is wrong. Perhaps Angus works for lowes, or sells the stuff, or doesn't actually install tile, who knows. With all do respect laticrete-mega bond is garbage, unless you plan on buttering every tile, or praying your finished product holds up. Well, I guess Jesus doesn't have to pray. tec is sold only by tile suppliers such as Florida tile. I install tile, I think Angus sells products on commission. I could be wrong, about his profession, but I'm right about the products. No bull, just facts.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Mapie and Laticrete is sold at lowes. I tend to agree with Jesus but this time he is wrong. Perhaps Angus works for lowes, or sells the stuff, or doesn't actually install tile, who knows. With all do respect laticrete-mega bond is garbage, unless you plan on buttering every tile, or praying your finished product holds up. Well, I guess Jesus doesn't have to pray. tec is sold only by tile suppliers such as Florida tile. I install tile, I think Angus sells products on commission. I could be wrong, about his profession, but I'm right about the products. No bull, just facts.


Final thought, Mapie was the best thing lowes had. Mapie does have some good products, but not comparable to tec. Try it, you will see.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Mapie and Laticrete is sold at lowes. I tend to agree with Jesus but this time he is wrong. Perhaps Angus works for lowes, or sells the stuff, or doesn't actually install tile, who knows. With all do respect laticrete-mega bond is garbage, unless you plan on buttering every tile, or praying your finished product holds up. Well, I guess Jesus doesn't have to pray. tec is sold only by tile suppliers such as Florida tile. I install tile, I think Angus sells products on commission. I could be wrong, about his profession, but I'm right about the products. No bull, just facts.


Wow, this is getting surreal. I buy my products from a supplier that sells to contractors only. They sell both Laticrete and Mapei.

What type of evidence do you have to support these wild claims? 

Let's see these "facts"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I install tile, I think Angus sells products on commission.


What a cheap shot from a so-called professional.

I'll leave it at that before I say something I'd have to ban myself for.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Final thought, Mapie was the best thing lowes had. Mapie does have some good products, but not comparable to tec. Try it, you will see.


Final final thought. It is shame a NASCAR race screwed lowes out of Mapie. When lowes dropped it most of it was shipped to habitat for humanity. Our company was able to purchase pallet of the stuff well below cost, and I tried almost every product they make, and a lot of it was good stuff. That should make Angus happy. Be mad at NASCAR not me.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Final final thought. It is shame a NASCAR race screwed lowes out of Mapie. When lowes dropped it most of it was shipped to habitat for humanity. Our company was able to purchase pallet of the stuff well below cost, and I tried almost every product they make, and a lot of it was good stuff. That should make Angus happy. Be mad at NASCAR not me.....



I would NEVER buy my tile supplies at Lowes. Not even for what products they carry but because I would not be purchasing wholesale. 

What about your fantastic claims????????


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Wow, this is getting surreal. I buy my products from a supplier that sells to contractors only. They sell both Laticrete and Mapei.
> 
> What type of evidence do you have to support these wild claims?
> 
> Let's see these "facts"


You should buy your Laticrete at lowes much cheaper. Then watch the wall tiles fall. Which supplier is crazy enough to compete with lowes.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You should buy your Laticrete at lowes much cheaper. Then watch the wall tiles fall. Which supplier is crazy enough to compete with lowes.


Mine. And I buy about 35% less than I can get at Lowes. I'm sure my single store I buy from sells more thinset in 1 day than all of the Lowes in my area combined.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Mine. And I buy about 35% less than I can get at Lowes. I'm sure my single store I buy from sells more thinset in 1 day than all of the Lowes in my area combined.


Maybe everywhere is different. In rural areas there is no way, but it would be interesting if you could support this fact. As for wild claims, I am not sure which part is wild. Premixed is a HO scheme for lazies. Sustainable in a bucket but dries in small quantities, works for drywall mud but we don't need that to be waterproof. I have tried your products, try mine and then we could have a informed conversation. Not tying to get in a missing match with jesus, just trying to add to the quality, not quantity of this forum.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Mine. And I buy about 35% less than I can get at Lowes. I'm sure my single store I buy from sells more thinset in 1 day than all of the Lowes in my area combined.


Tec supplier, Florida Tile.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe everywhere is different. In rural areas there is no way, but it would be interesting if you could support this fact. As for wild claims, I am not sure which part is wild. Premixed is a HO scheme for lazies. Sustainable in a bucket but dries in small quantities, works for drywall mud but we don't need that to be waterproof. I have tried your products, try mine and then we could have a informed conversation. Not tying to get in a missing match with jesus, just trying to add to the quality, not quantity of this forum.



I've stated the claims of the grout I'm talking about. Where's yours? Are you _seriously _telling me that you believe any cementitious grout is superior to urethane?  :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, the tec recomendation wouldn't have been that bad if it didn't have all the annoying with it!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I've stated the claims of the grout I'm talking about. Where's yours? Are you seriously telling me that you believe any cementitious grout is superior to urethane?  :w00t: :laughing:


No way. Urethane is far supperior to cementous grout. But why. A good cement based group, with proper additives is more than suffiecent, unless installing on counters, backsplashes, or in a pool.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What about a floor? Wouldn't that be one of the most important areas to stain protect?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> What about a floor? Wouldn't that be one of the most important areas to stain protect?


I guess if we were having a discussion about best possible practices, we would modify all of our own sets, and grout everything with epoxy. I just think it is not necessary if you use group boost and mix it properly. I will try the Mapie bucket again in an unbiased manner this week, you try tec and grout boost. Maybe I'm wrong, but what a great opportunity for one of us to learn about new products. This is the beauty of this forum, I think. Didn't try to make it personal as I fear it has become. Everybody can be wrong.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

In my experience, cementitious grout has been the weak link in the tile installation chain. There have been very few advancements to it. Sure there are latex and other additives. But isn't that just trying to band aid the problem? If cementitious grout was good, why would it need additives?

So in my opinion, I just forego all the trouble and use QuartzLock 2. It's not manufactured by Mapei but rather Star Quartz. 

As for all the Laticrete and Mapei bashing, I don't get it. I believe you are losing credibilty with those statements. They both produce some of the best tile setting materials made. I have not said that TEC or Custom produce bad materials. Don't forget, most, if not all, manufacturers produce economic versions of thinset. This is usually the stuff sold at the big box stores. I wouldn't buy those for any reason.

I won't use TEC because it's not locally available to me. I use Mapei thinset because it has an excellent track record, is available and is _very _cost effective for me. You can put Kerabond, Ultraflex 2 and LFT up to any other thinset made and they will not be superior to any major extent. Are they the best? No way to tell. Are they what is best for me after years of trials? Yep. Would I ever make a ludicrous statement about another thinset manufacturer just because they happen to also be sold at a big box store? Hell no.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, thanks for the recomendation on that with all the details... I'll try it out next tile job. Oh, and tec is not only sold at custom tile suppliers... lowes in harrisburg, pa has tec products


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

So looks like tec sold out


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Obviously the doc has no idea what he's talking about. Lowe's sells both Laticrete and Mapei (it's not Mapie) at different stores regionally.

The Tec/Grout Boost combo is an absolute ripoff. I installed a bunch of it on a commercial job last year (it was spec'd) and while I cannot attest to the stain resistance, the color consistency was horrible. Mass shading and mottling everywhere. Not only that but pot life sucks. Just to be fair, I know some real honest to goodness pros that love the stuff, but me, not so much. 

If you want a great stain resistant cementitious grout (not group) go with Laticrete Permacolor. And no, you can't get it at Lowe's.

For ultimate stain resistance I go for Laticrete Spectralock. Which you can get at Lowe's (mini units only), but you can't get the wash packets there. They only come with the pro version available through suppliers. Without the wash solution packets, Spectralock is difficult to work with.

I've never tried the Star Quartz (not available around here), but if Angus "The Shill" likes it, it must be good. :biggrin:

BTW, Tec makes their own version of a stain resistant non-additive cementitious grout, AccuColor XT. But the reviews I've heard say it basically sucks. 

Tec does make some pretty good thinsets, but no better than any other major setting materials manufacturer.



Ohd said:


> You should buy your Laticrete at lowes much cheaper. Then watch the wall tiles fall. Which supplier is crazy enough to compete with lowes.


BTW doc, most of the Laticrete products you get at Lowe's are made exclusively for Lowe's, and are of the "Econo" variety.  You can't get no steenkin' MegaBond at your local supplier, nor can you get 255, or 4XLT at Lowe's.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Enola Eagle said:


> Angus, thanks for the recomendation on that with all the details... I'll try it out next tile job. Oh, and tec is not only sold at custom tile suppliers... lowes in harrisburg, pa has tec products


My local Lowe's sells a "pre-mixed" grout in a bucket made by.....wait for it.....Tec.  And no, it's not a urethane.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> but if Angus "The Shill" likes it, it must be good.



:laughing: :lol: :sneaky2:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, hs... my supplier, pro source does have the quartz2 so I'm gonna tryer out. I was asking since I just used some spectralock and do not like the pot life or the friggin burn on my arm... I for the most part don't do much shopping there other than hardware, lumber, dw. I'm making a full transistion outa there except that is the only place I can get Polyseamseal which is the best caulk on the market and does wonders with my regular SwanStone shower installs.
The lumber yard that I'm changing too is a couple bucks more when it comes to lumber, dw and building supplies But better quality...
I looked at the tec stuff at lowes and just seemed a little chincy for me and I had no interest...
Ohd supplier is the one making the commission, telling him that tec rules and can't be found in the big box...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Enola Eagle said:


> Thanks, hs... my supplier, pro source does have the quartz2 so I'm gonna tryer out. I was asking since I just used some spectralock and do not like the pot life or the friggin burn on my arm... I for the most part don't do much shopping there other than hardware, lumber, dw. I'm making a full transistion outa there except that is the only place I can get Polyseamseal which is the best caulk on the market and does wonders with my regular SwanStone shower installs.
> The lumber yard that I'm changing too is a couple bucks more when it comes to lumber, dw and building supplies But better quality...
> I looked at the tec stuff at lowes and just seemed a little chincy for me and I had no interest...
> Ohd supplier is the one making the commission, telling him that tec rules and can't be found in the big box...


Some people are allergic to epoxy, sounds like you're one of 'em. 

I never use the thin little gloves that come with the Spectralock, I use dish washing gloves. I'm not allergic to epoxy, but I still don't like to get it on me.

Seriously, those wash packets make all the difference in the world. I actually like to use the mini units of Spectralock, that way you work in small batches, and you get twice as many sponges. You can purchase the wash packets separately, and still use the SL from Lowe's. Some suppliers carry them, or you can order them online HERE. Even though they're labeled "Initial wash", and, "Final wash", they both contain the same thing. Laticrete just wants to make sure you do an initial and a final wash.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

EE,

Just remember that QL2 is not like any other grout you've used. A few things to know:
*It's premixed. Just open the bucket and stir. The urethane will rise to the top when sitting. Make sure to get it down to the bottom and stirred well. If you don't, when you get to the bottom the grout will be dryer than the top was. It won't spread as easily.
*Wipe it up immediately after spreading. Don't let it sit too long. I'd say spread no more than 4 sq ft before wiping. I do 1 pass to make sure it's cleaned well. I go back about 20 mins later with a microfiber cloth to do the final wipe. 
*Make sure to seal the bucket well if you stop. It can last for 2 years but only if you snap the lid on real good.
*Use an epoxy float to spread. Clean it often, even when installing grout. The stuff will harden quickly. If it does on an expensive float, it's toast.
*Did I mention to clean often?

Good luck.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The sl does clean up nicely, I ordered the contractor pack from the suppler with the washes but it is nasty stuff...I think I am allergic to it
I checked out an online vid for the quartz2 and noticed the obsessive cleaning... I won't feel like a p#%$y if its premixed since 20 years from now it will all be premixed grout. . So I'll try it


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup, realized at 4:30 am that I'm allergic to sl... a nice vomit session and rash up and down my arms n friggin itchin like crazy.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Enola Eagle said:


> Yup, realized at 4:30 am that I'm allergic to sl... a nice vomit session and rash up and down my arms n friggin itchin like crazy.


Wow 

That's not good......:no:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Got another 200 sq ft, soo just got off the phone with a buddy that uses it weekly n I'm subbin it to him... I ain't touchin it again


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Enola Eagle said:


> Got another 200 sq ft, soo just got off the phone with a buddy that uses it weekly n I'm subbin it to him... I ain't touchin it again


Yeah, that sucks. I've used it a ton, never had a problem. I know of others who have had an allergic reaction to it though.

Some people are allergic to Portland Cement. We'd be up, you know what, creek if that were the case, eh? :hang:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I was gonna say something about consulting a doctor about this rash...but i'll keep my mouth shut, ohio isn't that bad ;~/


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Enola--Good plan-----I never heard of an allergy to epoxy--Yuck--

I contacted Star Quartz a while back about getting a sample---Never got one,I'll have to contact them again.

I use a lot of Spectra Lock--I hate it--wrecks a lot of equipment and is a lot of work.

I look forward to trying the new products---Mike---


Angus---You start up a side business selling setting supplies? Sounds like an Ohio branch might be in order!


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> Enola--Good plan-----I never heard of an allergy to epoxy--Yuck--
> 
> I contacted Star Quartz a while back about getting a sample---Never got one,I'll have to contact them again.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what kind of equipment does Spectralock wreck?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HS345 said:


> I'm curious, what kind of equipment does Spectralock wreck?


Ok, ok, uncle. I will use your bucket grout. It's nice to see people so passionate about there materials. 

I look forward to seeing Angus supplies inc. In a shopping mall near me soon! You must to know what your talking about, Angus. I read some of your previous posts and they made a lot of sense.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Ok, ok, uncle. I will use your bucket grout. It's nice to see people so passionate about there materials.
> 
> I look forward to seeing Angus supplies inc. In a shopping mall near me soon! You must to know what your talking about, Angus. I read some of your previous posts and they made a lot of sense.


That question wasn't directed at you doc. What "bucket grout" are you talking about? The junk Tec stuff they sell at Lowe's?

Also, is English not your first language? Not that there's anything wrong with that, just curious.....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HS345 said:


> That question wasn't directed at you doc. What "bucket grout" are you talking about? The junk Tec stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> 
> Also, is English not your first language? Not that there's anything wrong with that, just curious.....


Wow impressive, I am on vacation, Florida, and using my smartphone, which has this t-9 bs, that comes up with the wrong words and spellings. Thanks though for checking.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wow impressive, I am on vacation, Florida, and using my smartphone, which has this t-9 bs, that comes up with the wrong words and spellings. Thanks though for checking.


Ahh, that makes sense, t-9 sucks. Sometimes I think they should call them "Stoopid Phones". 

So what about the bucket grout question?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

HS345 said:


> I'm curious, what kind of equipment does Spectralock wreck?



Floats,sponges,margin floats--tarps and pants--Oh,and the top of my Red Wing boots!

I was kidding (a bit) There just has to be an easier product---

I've done a lot of bathrooms this year--17 I think--all but one used Spectra Lock---I know that there must be an easier and more forgiving product--

I have found the jobs are easier to sell if I include a stain free grout---

Even if it means that I am a bit higher in cost than the next guy---

---Mike---


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

mikeswoods said:


> There just has to be an easier product---


Oh, but there is. :shifty:

Hang tight. :whistling


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

:laughing: Shill-----

Next,you will be carrying Basswoods line of "Toys for Trim guys"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HS345 said:


> That question wasn't directed at you doc. What "bucket grout" are you talking about? The junk Tec stuff they sell at Lowe's?
> 
> Also, is English not your first language? Not that there's anything wrong with that, just curious.....


The quartz 2. Our company has used it when specified, but I have not hard it personally. I will, on Angus' recommendation. I am always looking for the rest and greatest. I have never had a problem with tec. Other than the occasional red streaming from dye clots which wash away easily. I was also unaware that lowes carried this since thy don't in both markets I have worked in. I try not to discriminate with suppliers but my experience has taught me that if t is sold at lowes then it is typically sub par. This being said I am going to take another look at my preffered tile products and will approach this inquiry with an open mind. I also learned that some peoples bull headedness takes away from this sites ability to be informative. Keep an open mind, those who think they are always right typically never learn.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The quartz 2. Our company has used it when specified, but I have not hard it personally. I will, on Angus' recommendation. I am always looking for the rest and greatest. I have never had a problem with tec. Other than the occasional red streaming from dye clots which wash away easily. I was also unaware that lowes carried this since thy don't in both markets I have worked in. I try not to discriminate with suppliers but my experience has taught me that if t is sold at lowes then it is typically sub par. This being said I am going to take another look at my preffered tile products and will approach this inquiry with an open mind. I also learned that some peoples bull headedness takes away from this sites ability to be informative. Keep an open mind, those who think they are always right typically never learn.


Oh, I have an open mind, it's just that your posts come off as a little trolly, and with an attitude. That's not conducive to meaningful dialogue either. 

I agree with you on setting materials from the big box stores, but not everything they carry is junk. You have to know your products to separate the wheat from the chaff. Spectralock is a fine product, there's nothing better on the market in the form of a user friendly epoxy grout. I've tried 'em all, been to all the seminars. That's just my opinion of course, do with it what you will.


----------

